# XXXUrgent!! Golden. Ret. 6-9 in Louisiana Shelter!!!!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh poor baby!!! Contact Motherhen here on the forum, she may have someone that can grab him. I cant beleive they wont adopt him out because of his age. That is just wrong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beaushel*

BeauShel:

I emld. Charlotte, Motherhen and she replied.
I also emld. a Golden Ret. Rescue in Dallas, TX and Martha of J&L and Sunshine and emld. Tammy who fosters for J&L and Sunshine.

We are praying someone in TX or MS will take him. He's posted on the Lab Forum, too.
*
Heres what Shagpuppy on Lab Forum said, but NOTHING is definite.*
02-18-2009, 01:50 PM #8 
Shaqpuppy 
Senior Dog



Join Date: Aug 2004
Posts: 5,846 *They are trying to get Golden Rescue of Dallas to take him. Here are the contacts that are working on it now:

*Rebecca Young 
Vice-President 
Animal Welfare, Inc. 
www.animalwelfareinc.org

She is the one that pulled the Akita in my other post.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I just have time to check on this...got to get back to work...came home to feed the boys.

Kathi...thanks for letting know about this....ding dong me can't remember my password to get into the forum from work.
Karen...thanks for emailing this to me at work.

Anywho....I have sent this to Martha at J & L and to my very good "golden buddy" Greg in Texas.
If I hear anything I will let you know when I get home later tonight.

PAWS CROSSED

Charlotte
(Wilson & Rocky)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte:

No word yet. I'm praying for this boy.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Have heard back from Martha at J & L

*Sheveport is 6 hours away. I have a volunteer in West Monroe. I will see if she will get him. I am going to send this to Gulf South because they use to have a volunteer in that area. I will let everyone know if I can get him or not.*

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte:

So Martha has a volunteer in West Monroe that might be able to get him?

Oh, I hope so.

Let me know if Gulf South says they have a volunteer.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Any news? I can't believe he won't even get a chance at adoption because of his age.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a sweet face. I'm a sucker for the older ones. I know there are people out there that would love to give him some love during his last years. It is so silly not to adopt him out because of his age!!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Our "golden buddy" Greg in Texas got word from the Dallas Fort Worth Metro GRR..
This boy is being picked up by a group from West Virginia. I asked the DFWMGRR if they knew what group but have not heard back from them.

Keeping those paws crossed

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for good news about this boy. He has been on my mind all day.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

sure hope this fella aint left where he is just cos he is a bit older than some.

WOULD YOU PUT YOUR DAD IN A CAGE COS HIS HAIR WENT GRAY?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Heard back from DFWMGRR...they do not know what group from West Virginia.

Bumping this up....sure hope this golden boy don't get lost in paperwork.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen & BeauShel*

MotherHen & BeauShel:

I am very worried about him, too. It is wonderful of the WV rescue-whoever they are to say they will take him, but I AM VERY WORRIED not knowing the name of the rescue and also how they will get this sweetie out of shelter and to safety until they get him.

WV is very far from Louisiana!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Animal Welfare in Shreveport, LA to see if they knew*

I emld. Animal Welfare in Shreveport, LOUISIANA, to see if they knew

here is reply I RCVD.

He'll be fostered until transport can be arranged. The receiving rescue is Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc. We have 3 or
4 Goldens/Goldens-Mixes going up in a couple of weeks.
We get a lot of Goldens if you would like to get involved. Rebecca is our Vice President and can talk to you about fostering, rescuing - must be a 501c3 - and adopting. Her number is 294-7975.
Thanks for caring.
Gloria
[email protected]


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Another update on this golden boy

*the golden has been pulled and is at the vet's being vaccinated and boarded. He's not in good shape - and I'm very worried. He's extremely thin (heartworm disease comes to mind immediately), and he has an external tumor on his rear end. 

I am fighting hard to get him here next weekend so I can get him to our vet for treatment. Say a prayer - he may need it. 

**Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue *

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte:

Will you keep in touch with Carol about him and let us know how he is?

Praying hard for him-poor boy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for him that he will be ok and get his furever home. It sounds like he might have a long fight.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful old man. In louisana, as here in texas, if he has not been on heartworm prevention, chances are he does have heartworms. I hope nd pray this old many gets heathy and finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*This Sweet Boy needs your prayers.*

Someone emld. me last night and said this boy is at the vet and was given his shots and might board there.
Carol, from Almost Heaven in WV said he is VERY thin (she is thinking he could be HW positive and also he has a tumor on his rear end.
Carol said she is hoping transport, prob. volunteer, can get him to her this weekend, so he can be seen by her vet!!!
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


So if you're anywhere from Shreveport, Louisiana to Delray WV, you should email Carol if you can help get him to her.

*
I DIDN'T REALIZE FROM SHREVEPORT LOUISIANA TO DELRAY WV IS SO FAR!!! OVER 18 hours!*
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Shreveport&1s=LA&2c=DELRAY&2s=WV


----------

